# Any Suggestions On Bird Friendly Lawn Treatment For Fleas ?



## Will Wise (Jun 5, 2010)

I hope that I am posting in proper area ! Kinda new here.I have a flea problem but am reluctant to use anything that may harm my pigeons that sometimes peck around.Any help appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

use advantix on all your pets every month,(this makes them roving flea killers), as far as the yard call a pro to come out to spray or leave granular flea killing agents, ask for environmentally friendly treatment.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Diatomaceous earth is cheap, extremely effective for fleas--as well as mites on birds--and safe for all animals. Kills anything with an exoskeleton such as fleas, mites, earwigs, beetles, etc. I use in in my lofts, in the yard, even sprinkle some in the corners of the carpets in the house. Get the "food grade" usually available at feed stores or yard/garden stores.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Will Wise said:


> I hope that I am posting in proper area ! Kinda new here.I have a flea problem but am reluctant to use anything that may harm my pigeons that sometimes peck around.Any help appreciated.Thanks.


Basic H is pet friendly, all organic, and because it makes water wetter it actually drowns fleas as it goes into their pors. It also leaves the yard better watered. 

It's the original earth day product.


----------



## Will Wise (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello.Thank you.I am appreciative of the suggestion and am going to check that out.


----------



## Will Wise (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello.I'm going to have to Google Basic H because I don't know what it is.I do want to stay away from chemicals if at all possible.Am thinking about trying the Diatomaceous Earth.Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

will, the thing is if you do not treat the pets, there will be a continuing cycle, so be sure to treat both pets and enviroment for you to have any chance of getting rid of them... a flea in pupae stage can live waiting 6 months and even longer for them to find the right time to infest your pet, the female needs a blood meal to keep laying eggs.. so it is important you use the advantix or frontline every month without skipping.

flea life cycle:
http://www.peninsulapetsupplies.com.au/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/flealifecycle.jpg


----------



## Will Wise (Jun 5, 2010)

*Fleas!*

Hello.Thanks.Yes,I think I am going to go with 1 of the 2 to treat my dogs and the the Diatomaceous Earth to put in my yard.Last year I used granulated sulphur and found that to be very good,but this year it didn't work too well.Have a great 4th of July wk.end!


spirit wings said:


> will, the thing is if you do not treat the pets, there will be a continuing cycle, so be sure to treat both pets and enviroment for you to have any chance of getting rid of them... a flea in pupae stage can live waiting 6 months and even longer for them to find the right time to infest your pet, the female needs a blood meal to keep laying eggs.. so it is important you use the advantix or frontline every month without skipping.
> 
> flea life cycle:
> http://www.peninsulapetsupplies.com.au/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/flealifecycle.jpg


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Will Wise said:


> Hello.I'm going to have to Google Basic H because I don't know what it is.I do want to stay away from chemicals if at all possible.Am thinking about trying the Diatomaceous Earth.Thanks


You can PM for more information too.


----------

